# Mercer county



## ljmraysfan (Apr 19, 2014)

Anybody have any luck in Mercer County yet I just moved to the area recently and really don't know where to look here in Pennsylvania used to Michigan. If anybody could help point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it.


----------

